# simple usb cleaner



## sreenidhi88 (Nov 13, 2008)

guys i have developed my first .net application.its called simple usb cleaner.it cleans your flash drives and other drives from unwanted files.

i just want the forum members to try it out and suggest something.
please have a look at it.
you can download it here. it requires .net framework 3.5
*techtricks.co.in/?p=123
please suggest the features i can add to it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 13, 2008)

Can you tell us more about what we should expect after starting yhe app?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 13, 2008)

Whoa, easy on the bling factors! A splash _has_ guidelines on why it even exists, did you know? And so does every other UI factor, like the menus, the title-bar, etc ... 

While I don't have an infected pen-drive to test this upon (Nor one with hidden/system files on it), I did try it on C:, up till the list level of course. Rest must be straightforward I guess, removing all checked files.

I'm guessing the only way you can make this app better is to somehow make it handle every USB disk auto-mount and sanitize it. That would be a fantastic tool to use, since every other person today carries infected USB drives.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Nov 13, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Whoa, easy on the bling factors! A splash _has_ guidelines on why it even exists, did you know? And so does every other UI factor, like the menus, the title-bar, etc ...
> 
> While I don't have an infected pen-drive to test this upon (Nor one with hidden/system files on it), I did try it on C:, up till the list level of course. Rest must be straightforward I guess, removing all checked files.
> 
> I'm guessing the only way you can make this app better is to somehow make it handle every USB disk auto-mount and sanitize it. That would be a fantastic tool to use, since every other person today carries infected USB drives.



thanks for the suggestion pal.

@rohan shenoy
tell me how i can improve.you have to be more clear.i am not claiming  it as a "bigshot'' app. its  my first appli ,and i wud like to hear suggestions on improving.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 13, 2008)

oh, you misunderstood.

Actually, I am not able to understand what exactly your app will do after running it. 'Unwanted files' means what? malware files? duplicate files? anything other?
And so I asked you what should I expect it to do.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Nov 13, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> oh, you misunderstood.
> 
> Actually, I am not able to understand what exactly your app will do after running it. 'Unwanted files' means what? malware files? duplicate files? anything other?
> And so I asked you what should I expect it to do.



i thought you read the blog post before downloading.anyways,it just displays list of files in your flash or any drive,and if you think you dint put them ,then it must be unwanted(virus,trojan,autorun,recycler,regsvr) ,and if you cant delete them the usual way,you can use this app to delete this.
the main reasson i developed this was,my friend had got this winthb.exe virus which changed the icon of c: drive (system drive) and messed up the system. mcafee could not permanently delete it.
i tried the usual "dos commands attrib -s -h " way and removed it successfully.now i thought average computer user   would find it difficult to type in those commands in cmd , so let me give him a gui way.

and thus (very) simple usb cleaner was born.


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 13, 2008)

hmmm....seems nice then!


----------



## gsmsikar (Nov 13, 2008)

i will try this software , i need a software like this as i do get many flash drives and memory cards  in my PC ..
thanks


----------

